# Simple Severed Wolfs Head Prop



## KevinS (Oct 28, 2007)

The folks over in another forum liked this one, so I'll post it here as well:

I threw this together in a day, and it got rave reviews last Halloween: so it needs to be shared - build along with me!!

1 - get a large wine making bottle
2 - get a full "over the head" wolf mask
3 - get a large, strong party ballon
4 - build a stand (a square of 4x4 post chunks works).
5 - place a light in the stand facing up through the bottom of the bottle
6 - fill the bottle with water
7 - (this is the hard part  ). Place the ballon inside the mask, with the neck sticking out a hole in the top. Stuff the whole thing into the bottle while keeping the neck of the ballon available out the neck of the bottle.
Using a water ballon filler adopter on a hose, work water into the ballon so that it slowly expands the mask and drops down deeper into the bottle. Once filled enough, tie off the ballon and use the string to suspend the mask. You use water (not air) in the ballon to achieve a neutral bouyancy. I then placed 2 thin dowling rods down through the neck of the bottle to hold the mask in a forward facing position, as it tends to drift around in the water.

I made this much harder then it should have been by including a fish pump hose embeded in the mask to provide bubbles from the mouth - getting that into the bottle in one piece was a pain in the $%*&.

I take no responsibility for the amount of cursing/swearing that will go on as you try to work the mask into the bottle, nor do I think you will stay dry through this step...... but the results are worth it.











Enjoy!!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

that looks wicked! the balloon in the mask part sounds hard.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice idea looks awesome!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Too cool, nice work!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

very cool idea!! i love how it came out


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for walking us through the process, it looks putrid by the way great job, looking for ideas for my mad doctors lab I want to have this year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

wicked! love it!


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*WOW,, thats gonna be a great addition to my witches kitchen!!!! So many project,, and on ly 235 dayz to get them done..!!!*


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

wow that is soo cool...I have a mask I want to use that on


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I think instead of a balloon a condom would hold and last better in the long run. Maybe even double it for better protection (I'm sorry I couldn't resist that last part LOL).

I was reminded of The Howling documentary on the DVD and they used them for all the bladder effects. So it seemed applicable here.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Great idea and great prop! I just can't image how hard it was to get that mask in that small opening. I might have to try this, but with a larger opening for the bottle.


----------



## KevinS (Oct 28, 2007)

alucard said:


> . I might have to try this, but with a larger opening for the bottle.


Coward 
Get your rain suite on and go for it!!


----------

